# Derry girls - come to the "Tiny Feet" meet up



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

For patients from the Derry/Coleraine and surrounding areas Infertility Network have a "Tiny Feet" support group in Derry. Their next meet up is Wed 14th March at 7pm at the MDEC Building, Altnagelvin Hospital. If there are enough people attending then we may bring in a speaker. If you are intersted in the Derry Group and would like more info then please let me know. My email is [email protected]

/links


----------

